# How Would You Have Reacted? Wife Cheated.



## nicesize45102 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wife and I had friends come in from out of town. I had suspected that there was something more lately between her and him. Since we have not been getting along and I had all but cut off talking to her I can only blame myself. Later that night when Other wife went to bed I decide to turn in before Him and my wife. As I was turning off the light in a different room I looked down to see the two of them starting to get intimate. The more I watched the more the further they went. The really weird thing was I was actually enjoying watching them go at it. Finally when I saw them get up and move to a more secluded space I knew it was going further. I grab my Binoculars and snuck out the front door and around the side of the house to find out how far they would go. As I watched I saw something I have not seen out of my wife in a long time. I saw my wife start to take off her clothes then expose her boobs to Him. He took out his **** and She started playing with His **** while he played with her boobs and squeezed her nipples. They were at it for a while when She surprisingly went down on Him and started sucking his **** working on getting him hard which is something she rarely ever did with me. I watched him lean back and moan from her giving him a blowjob. I think that upset me more than anything since I had a hard on watching them. I knew she would go all the way with him if I didn’t stop it. I then came back into the house and was trying to decide what do next. The strange part was how turned on I was watching them and seeing Her happy and horny. I then got totally naked and went down to confront them. They were mortified and I told them if they wanted to do it to come to bed and we would have a three way. They were not sure how I really was since I gave the mixed signal and was totally naked. They wound up coming to separate beds and She of course was feeling guilty. She and I had a very long talk and discussed the complete scene. She told me it was the only time and it would never happen again. I hate to say it will I just know how weak she is when it comes to being faithful. At that point I was still hard as a rock and she let me do anal with her and it was so good. His Wife still has no idea what went on. i wanted him to go at it again with my wife but I know is is afraid that I will tell his wife or he will get caught. He has a lot to loose financially.
how would you have reacted and since my wife has said she loves me but is not in love with me. I would after seeing this like to do a 3-way but I have been wondering how you would have reacted at the time.


----------



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

btw it is quite normal (sadly) to see their wife being *** by someone else, you may have a Cuckold tendency but are you actually taking this kind of bull**** to you? WTF are you thinking!

p.s heres a plan you can allow him to *** your wife again and invite the OM's wife to come while the OM ***s your wife and you can bust them easily, the good thing is that you can completely destroy the OM and your stbxw too.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

This isn't penthouse?


----------



## nicesize45102 (Nov 12, 2012)

My real question is how other men would have reacted like making a big scene or beating up the other guy etc. My Shrink said I handled it better than anyone he knows because I thought of others over myself and that fact that I was at fault for certain parts of our relationship. He was surprised at how fast I thought and me facing the 2 of them totally naked. Even funnier is that he asked me if it was hard shaving my nuggets. I'm trimmed and almost totally shave down there. To add I am still friends with them and him and they just came to stay with us last weekend.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Good for you, OP! 
Me? I would have interrupted the oral and told them to gather the guys sleeping wife and not let the door hit ANY of them in the ass on the way out.
But, that's just me and There was much more going on during my twenty year marriage than this and I was too stupid to even notice it.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

I believe this story actually happened.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds a bit Trollie to me!


----------



## nicesize45102 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thunderstruck this story actually did happen. I have been to my shrink more than once and I still struggle once in a while with whether I should have told the other wife but it just isn't in my DNA. I could have easily beat the [email protected] out of him but I like the guy and let's face it my wife even though she is a bbw has an unbelievable body and I can't blame him for wanting it too. There is a lot that has happened in our 29 year marriage and even though I have been faithful I haven't been perfect. Job hopping and non-financial stability was a driving factor to her weakness. I just wonder if she would have gone all the way with him if I would not have busted them. By the way my shrink cracked a big smile when I told him about busting them totally naked. I told him it was OK to laugh because afterwards I thought it was pretty clever and funny! Trust me this is a very true story.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

How would I have reacted? I would have interrupted them the minute I noticed what was going on, given my partner absolute hell and immediately ordered the friends out of my house. I would then have probably told my partner to pack his bags and leave.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Your reaction told your wife that you are OK with her doing other guys. Expect her to do more of it. Seems like you are OK with that anyhow, so no big deal. Maybe make a deal with her that when she does the next guy she at least tells you all about it so you can get your rocks off. Maybe she could make a video of it for you.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Aren't there other forums for posting this type of fantasy stuff? Pfff.


----------



## nicesize45102 (Nov 12, 2012)

CandieGirl this was not fantasy at all. I wish it were. I have had to learn to deal with a lot from this. I have also learned a lot about myself from what happened. Everyone says I'm one of the nicest most genuine people they have met. I am the least self centered person out of all of my friends and most forgiving. I will tell you though that I don't forget and that is the part I struggle with. As far as SadSamIam I have come to the realization that she may do it again and one thing I told her is that them doing it behind my back and thinking I didn't have a clue is what really pissed me off. Sex is sex but lying and going behind my back is what I can not tolerate. I have even told her if she feels the need to just tell me and not lie and hide it. She says it was a 1 time mistake but to be honest I don't believe her at all. I have learned that I need to start taking care of me more and will in the future do so. I think I woke her up when she didn't think I had a clue about the whole thing. I'm ADHD not stupid!!!


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

I know my husband would not have tolerated it from the very beginning. He would have kicked the crap out of the "friend" (and I use that term VERY loosely) and kicked me out of the house immediately after a well deserved butt chewing. The fact that she did it in your house while you were home would have me wondering what she has done when she is alone.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

A one time mistake? You have friends over and she just happened to make the mistake of giving her friend's husband oral sex? This isn't about accidentally serving animal fat to a vegetarian, OP, it's about crossing very specific relationship boundaries.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

She doesn't care about you. Period. 

You don't accidently blow a guy. 

You handled it oddly.... it worked for you.... but it didn't SOLVE anything. You weren't being kind and selfless... you were horny and wanted in on it, so it was selfish on your part too. 

The friend's wife deserves to know. You didn't like your spouse sneaking around behind your back, and I'm betting OM's wife wouldn't appreciate it either. Besides, maybe she'd like to do your wife too.


----------



## nicesize45102 (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with a lot that has been said but until you know everything judging is not right. As my shrink put it I thought on one of the highest levels he knows and it involve removing a lot of the initial emotions to make a very smart decision for me. If the other wife knew then 99% their marriage would be done for and it would hurt others and not just him and my wife. He has a younger child at home. Like I said I am not a perfect person either but I did not fool around I just can't hold a job for over 2 years at a time but have been employed though out. I can tell you I have the ace in my pocket for the future and I am not afraid to use the card when needed. I do know that he is terrified I will say something and my wife I'm not sure about her caring about anyone other than herself. That is something new I have learned about her and now I know where I stand in the relationship. I'm learning to deal and trying to figure out where I need to be for me. I have to admit yes I was horny because I'm male and it turned me on seeing my wife horny again. I have always wanted her happy even at the expense of me. That is where I am far above most men when it comes to being selfless and giving. You may see it as a fault but I don't because yes I Love her and I always will.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Problems? You got em OP...you got em.

So your "shrink" commended you on allowing your wife to have the affair and then pat you on the back for trying to join in?

Fire your "shrink".


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

OP - I appologize for calling your situation a fantasy, but I think that by the way you're portraying it, it IS a fantasy in your head. Complete with a laughing shrink! What is this, the men's locker room?

Let's just re-examine things, shall we? Your wife says this was a one time mistake? No frigging way. I've been on both sides of the infidelity fence, and trust me, there's no way in hell those 2 are taking ALL their clothes off and getting completely naked the FIRST time with their respective spouses asleep in the same house.

And really. Sneaking around the house to peak in through the window? Getting arroused? Asking them if they wanted a 3some? Of course it's going to come accross as fantasy. No offense, buy the story is defo out there...


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

sinnister said:


> Problems? You got em OP...you got em.
> 
> So your "shrink" commended you on allowing your wife to have the affair and then pat you on the back for trying to join in?
> 
> Fire your "shrink".


I agree with sinnister. Your shrink needs to get his head out of his a$$ and deal with what goes on in real life.

As for how I'd react? Like I think most men would. That's not running around in my B'day suit with my pole out, trying to get things hotter. More like it would have involved doctors and lawyers. Sorry, your shrink would have not approved. When it comes to my wife, I only need my approval.

Here's a link that will help you more than that shrink. Married Man Sex Life



Take the red pill!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

nicesize45102 said:


> I have always wanted her happy even at the expense of me. That is where I am far above most men when it comes to being selfless and giving. You may see it as a fault but I don't because yes I Love her and I always will.


I don't see you as "far above most men" and yes, I do see this as a massive fault. Putting your wife up on a pedestal, and wanting her happy (by bl*wing some dude) at your expense...man, you're asking for the mother of all meltdowns.

FIRE YOUR GIGGLING SHRINK TODAY.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

haha.
words escape me.
i have never understood guys getting turned on watching other guys bang their wife.
never. ever. i just dont get it.
mmmmmm, my "friend" would have a broken face, his wife would be really mad at him, and my wife would be homeless.
just me.
if your story is true i think you should definitely:
a) fire your shrink
b) keep seeing a shrink
c) figure out what it means to be a man, and give it a shot


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

nicesize45102 said:


> My real question is how other men would have reacted like making a big scene or beating up the other guy etc. My Shrink said I handled it better than anyone he knows because I thought of others over myself and that fact that I was at fault for certain parts of our relationship. He was surprised at how fast I thought and me facing the 2 of them totally naked. Even funnier is that he asked me if it was hard shaving my nuggets. I'm trimmed and almost totally shave down there. To add I am still friends with them and him and they just came to stay with us last weekend.


I got to this post and I'm not going to go further.

Your Shrink is an IDIOT and you sound like a troll.

Sorry, this is TOO "perfect" and too well described for someone who just WITNESSED their spouse having an affair.

Just to play along though.

I know my temper and what happens when I don't control my emotions (physically seeing my spouse cheat would be IMPOSSIBLE to control emotions). The other guy would've been unconscious if not worse and my wife would've been thrown out of the house. She could come back MAYBE tomorrow to get her clothes. Yes she would've been walking around in the street in whatever remnants of clothes she still had on her body.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

> I have always wanted her happy even at the expense of me. That is where I am far above most men when it comes to being selfless and giving. You may see it as a fault but I don't because yes I Love her and I always will.


From a woman's perspective, I can tell you this is a* big* mistake. Your under-reaction to your W's infidelity will have made her:-

(a) lose respect for you as her lover / protector
(b) lose respect for you as a man
(c) feel that you don't give a damn about her.

Healthy boundaries keep us feeling safe and loved - not being placed so high on a pedestal that we can treat our spouses like doormats and that anything goes...

Edited to add: As for the giggling shrink, the guy sounds in need of therapy himself.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

nicesize45102 said:


> I agree with a lot that has been said *but until you know everything judging is not right.* As my shrink put it I thought on one of the highest levels he knows and it involve removing a lot of the initial emotions to make a very smart decision for me. If the other wife knew then 99% their marriage would be done for and it would hurt others and not just him and my wife. He has a younger child at home. Like I said I am not a perfect person either but I did not fool around I just can't hold a job for over 2 years at a time but have been employed though out. I can tell you I have the ace in my pocket for the future and I am not afraid to use the card when needed. I do know that he is terrified I will say something and my wife I'm not sure about her caring about anyone other than herself. That is something new I have learned about her and now I know where I stand in the relationship. I'm learning to deal and trying to figure out where I need to be for me. I have to admit yes I was horny because I'm male and it turned me on seeing my wife horny again. I have always wanted her happy even at the expense of me. That is where I am far above most men when it comes to being selfless and giving. You may see it as a fault but I don't because yes I Love her and I always will.


Okay so I'm scrolling up and see this.

You do realize you asked "How would you have reacted". You were looking for other people's JUDGEMENT.

If this is real. Your a cuckhold. You have no spine and don't feel you can please your wife. You have such little self worth that you're willing to let your wife make a laughing stock of you so you don't lose her. 

You can sugar coat this anyway you like but that's reality. 

Dang Trolls, why can't I ever just ignore them.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

nicesize45102 said:


> I agree with a lot that has been said but until you know everything judging is not right. As my shrink put it I thought on one of the highest levels he knows and it involve removing a lot of the initial emotions to make a very smart decision for me. If the other wife knew then 99% their marriage would be done for and it would hurt others and not just him and my wife. He has a younger child at home. Like I said I am not a perfect person either but I did not fool around I just can't hold a job for over 2 years at a time but have been employed though out. I can tell you I have the ace in my pocket for the future and I am not afraid to use the card when needed. I do know that he is terrified I will say something and my wife I'm not sure about her caring about anyone other than herself. That is something new I have learned about her and now I know where I stand in the relationship. I'm learning to deal and trying to figure out where I need to be for me. I have to admit yes I was horny because I'm male and it turned me on seeing my wife horny again. I have always wanted her happy even at the expense of me. That is where I am far above most men when it comes to being selfless and giving. You may see it as a fault but I don't because yes I Love her and I always will.


You and your wife should embrace the cuckold fetish. She would get the pleasure she deserves and you can get off knowing that your wife is enjoying herself... 

No, I'm not serious.


----------



## nicesize45102 (Nov 12, 2012)

It is easy to make some calls and judgement but without all of the information I think my shrink knows best. I am ADHD and have had many jobs and most lasting about 2 years. this has caused more issues than anything. I am not perfect and I did not tell the OW because it would not just effect the 2 of them but a family with a younger son involved. He is scared to death I will say something and right now I don't know if my wife really cares about anyone but herself. His wife has nothing between the ears and hasn't worked a day since their first was born and that is their problems right now. I guess I look at it as having an ACE in my back pocket if I need it and I will use it someday if I need to. I'm just a person who always thinks at a higher level than most. My shrink was blown away with how fast and smart I thought for the situation. Yes it did turn me on because all I have ever wanted it to see my wife happy and she looked happy that night. I am struggling with some ED issues and I didn't have a problem that night. The only thing that really bothered me was them thinking I didn't have a clue what was going on around me. I see and hear a lot more than anyone knows. I'm ADHD not deaf, blind and stupid!!!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

nicesize45102 said:


> I'm just a person who always thinks at a higher level than most. My shrink was blown away with how fast and smart I thought for the situation.
> 
> I see and hear a lot more than anyone knows. I'm ADHD not deaf, blind and stupid!!!


Right, you're like Yoda or something. It sounds like you're more than okay with your happy wife BJ'ing some guy. More power to you.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Friend, I'm very familiar with ADD. Stop allowing yourself use it as a crutch. That only perpetuates your low self esteem. 

Your postings are of a lost soul. Did your shrink ever tell you to use it to your advantage. Do you know why it's called the Edison gene. 

Stand up for yourself. What ever your past, your wife should not disrespect you like she did. 

nomoremrniceguy.com


----------



## nicesize45102 (Nov 12, 2012)

By e way my shrink did not approve but he does know my complete situation and family issues. He didn't laugh but the reaction I had was purely defensive and he just went over all of the emotions. I'm glad to see a lot of guys would have gone to jail for stupidity. I'm sorry guys I have never lost a fight but I believe there are better ways to solve most issues. I'm no wimp by any means in fact I have taken on many bigger not as smart men and I have never lost a battle. I had a feeling most guys would react the way you have responded. Believe me the complete night was like a big weird dream but like I said I can forgive but I can not forget.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

nicesize45102 said:


> I'm no wimp by any means in fact I have taken on many bigger not as smart men and I have never lost a battle.


Okay, so you're not a wimp with bigger men, but your little wifey owns your azz. You caught her doing another guy, so she gave you an*l to shut you up. You lapped up those scraps, and think you scored a victory.

If your wife had any amount of respect for you before that night, she lost it all after you acted like a complete doormat. I hope you wake up...soon.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

Assuming this is not out of some erotica e-text reaction is simple knowing where they were up to , drag his wife out of bed, take her down stairs, grab him by the throat and waltz them both out of my front door witha size 10 steel toe capped boot up his butt and then face the W and geeet some rwally serious explainations about that and where the her shes going to live.....


----------



## old_soldier (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll tell you what I did when I caught my XW doing the horizontal mamba on my livingroom couch, I threw my boots at them. I got the SOB in the side of the head and the ribs. 

I did not get turned on, in fact I was so angry I gave myself a massive headache, the beotch actually suggestd we open our marriage. I opened it alright, so much so that a divorce followed rather quickly, she was free to d_ck anyone she wanted after that, just not me. No way would I touch her after that, she was poision as far as I was concerned.

IMHO if your shrink thought your reaction was spot on, it's time to get a new shrink. That is the most moronic advice I have ever heard of. Sheesh.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Regardless of what your mama taught you, yeah...violence DOES solve problems. 
Btw, i wouldnt think you would go to jail for assaulting someone in your own house that was banging your wife. 
But i live i texas. We do things different. Until recently, you could shoot them. No problem. But you also have to shoot your wife lol (*obscure and old texas law*).
And if you dont fight someone who you catch in the act of sticking his d!ck in your wifes mouth, i find it hard to believe you have ever even been in a fight. Let alone won one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

old_soldier said:


> I'll tell you what I did when I caught my XW doing the horizontal mamba on my livingroom couch, I threw my boots at them. I got the SOB in the side of the head and the ribs.
> 
> I did not get turned on, in fact I was so angry I gave myself a massive headache, the beotch actually suggestd we open our marriage. I opened it alright, so much so that a divorce followed rather quickly, she was free to d_ck anyone she wanted after that, just not me. No way would I touch her after that, she was poision as far as I was concerned.


Now...that's how you handle your shyte.:smnotworthy:


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

I would have reacted by realising this is not the woman for me and I would have started divorce the next day!

I would have kept quit about the divorce and waited until the last moment and then taken everything in the house and moved out.

I would also expose every one about her morals.

then got drunk and start making plans for the rest of my life happy ever after without her!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

That place would have been a crime scene if it were my house.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

nicesize45102 said:


> It is easy to make some calls and judgement but without all of the information I think my shrink knows best. I am ADHD and have had many jobs and most lasting about 2 years. this has caused more issues than anything. I am not perfect and I did not tell the OW because it would not just effect the 2 of them but a family with a younger son involved. He is scared to death I will say something and right now I don't know if my wife really cares about anyone but herself. His wife has nothing between the ears and hasn't worked a day since their first was born and that is their problems right now. I guess I look at it as having an ACE in my back pocket if I need it and I will use it someday if I need to. I'm just a person who always thinks at a higher level than most. My shrink was blown away with how fast and smart I thought for the situation. Yes it did turn me on because all I have ever wanted it to see my wife happy and she looked happy that night. I am struggling with some ED issues and I didn't have a problem that night. The only thing that really bothered me was them thinking I didn't have a clue what was going on around me. I see and hear a lot more than anyone knows. I'm ADHD not deaf, blind and stupid!!!


What does ADHD have to do with you not keeping a job past 2 years? Tons of people make it work man.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, i'll bite... How would i react seeing my partner "getting intimate" with a "friend"? In my house of all places? Let me see...

Ah yes, bring out a special iron piece i have for self defense and brake his knee caps, help him crawl out of my house by pulling him by the hair. Tell my ex-partner she had 10 seconds to leave my house before i forget she is a woman. 

Friend's wife probably awake by now from all his screaming. Would explain her the situation and tell her that i hold nothing against her but she will probably need a new husband that can walk properly. 

Hmmm... Yeah, guess i'm not the cuckhold type!?


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I just hope that none of the people who have been devastated by betrayal in their marriages begin to think they should have reacted as you have in your situation. When one discovers he or she has been made to be the fool by their "loved one", the last thing they need to hear is that they should have found some way to approve of the deceit.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I think you should have made him a nice drink, then got a blanket and tucked them in and apologised for disturbing them.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

A box of piffle!


----------



## nicesize45102 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for all of the feed back. None of this surprises me or is different than what I expected. I am not the norm and never have been. I've made my choice and I'm OK living with that decision. Just do me a favor and stop judging others without knowing 100% of the facts and situation. My wife is not a bad person just self centered and unhappy with herself and our situation. This thread just confirmed how I feel about me and where I need to make some personal changes in my life. I do appreciate the participation.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

nicesize45102 said:


> *My real question is how other men would have reacted like making a big scene or beating up the other guy etc. *Seriously are you for real?? I will give you a hint. I would not have gone and grabbed my binoculars.And watch as my wife gave a BJ...But like some one said..Its not penthouseMy Shrink said I handled it better than anyone he knows because I thought of others over myself and that fact that I was at fault for certain parts of our relationship. He was surprised at how fast I thought and me facing the 2 of them totally naked. Even funnier is that he asked me if it was hard shaving my nuggets. I'm trimmed and almost totally shave down there. To add I am still friends with them and him and they just came to stay with us last weekend.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

nicesize45102 said:


> CandieGirl this was not fantasy at all. I wish it were. I have had to learn to deal with a lot from this. I have also learned a lot about myself from what happened. Everyone says I'm one of the nicest most genuine people they have met. I am the least self centered person out of all of my friends and most forgiving. I will tell you though that I don't forget and that is the part I struggle with. As far as SadSamIam I have come to the realization that she may do it again and one thing *I told her is that them doing it behind my back and thinking I didn't have a clue is what really pissed me off.* *Sex is sex but lying and going behind my back is what I can not tolerate.* I have even told her if she feels the need to just tell me and not lie and hide it. She says it was a 1 time mistake but to be honest I don't believe her at all. I have learned that I need to start taking care of me more and will in the future do so. I think I woke her up when she didn't think I had a clue about the whole thing. I'm ADHD not stupid!!!


Not to be rude.But if this story is true.The bolded part show´s
some very twisted logic.Considering you ven for you´r binocular
and watched. And then wanted a three way.. Strange:scratchhead:


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

nicesize45102 said:


> Thanks for all of the feed back. None of this surprises me or is different than what I expected. I am not the norm and never have been. I've made my choice and I'm OK living with that decision. *Just do me a favor and stop judging others without knowing 100% of the facts and situation*.
> Will you do the sam to OM´s wife
> You said
> _His wife has nothing between the ears and hasn't worked a day
> ...


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Guys, he likes being a cuckold, let's just let this thread die.


----------

